# alabama hunting license a joke



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

So the lic expires aug 31.im paying 287 for non resident to hunt spring turkey than they make u buy another one after aug 31 to deer hunt.this is some straight up bs.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah ill prob just lease out spring turkey on this lease.not gonna pay almost 9000 for a lease and bring all my money into that state than they sock it to you on lic fees.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Been that way for years. Buy a license Sept 1and it's the same as any other annual license.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

That's why I ended up buying a Lifetime license when I moved their. Best $500 I've ever spent.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Splittine said:


> That's why I ended up buying a Lifetime license when I moved their. Beat $500 I've ever spent.


Do they have non resident lifetimes?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

No sir. They do it for budgeting reasons. Gives them an idea on what income they have from license. But I agree I wasn't a huge fan of it.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

No. You have to be a resident. Best money I ever spent. Went to school up there, was a resident for about 4-5 years. I bought a lifetime license just before I moved.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I know people that have paid a resident's bills in their names for 6 months, bought the lifetime license, and then "moved."


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

you get your license on Sept 1,and you're good for deer season and spring turkey on one license, up until the end of august,then you do it all over again.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Florida fishing lic for Alabama resident should be the same price. It's total BS!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I know people that have paid a resident's bills in their names for 6 months, bought the lifetime license, and then "moved."


You don't even have to show proof any longer. Just a current DL, SS card and Birth Cert.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

This is the first year in over 15 years that i just said heck no. Enough is Enough. I saved my almost $300 and bought some corn for Florida. Had the best year on bigger bucks than I have had in years. Does not look like I will be buying them anymore. I hope anyway!!!


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Buying the lifetime lisc. Is a great idea as long as the vehicle your operating when you are checked has Alabama registration or its not registered to you in Florida !


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

Capt. Myles Colley said:


> Florida fishing lic for Alabama resident should be the same price. It's total BS!


Should be the same as what? out of state fishing lic in Alabama. I thought they were talking about Hunting lic.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

archer-1 said:


> Buying the lifetime lisc. Is a great idea as long as the vehicle your operating when you are checked has Alabama registration or its not registered to you in Florida !


 So a "lifetime license" is only a lifetime license for as long as you live in alabama, that wouldn't really make it a "lifetime license" then right?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

A lifetime license doesn't matter if you move out of state, it is still valid.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

DHB699 said:


> Should be the same as what? out of state fishing lic in Alabama. I thought they were talking about Hunting lic.


As hunting lic. If Alabama is going to charge a ridiculous amount for a hunting lic Florida should do the same for a fishing lic for Alabama residents to fish in Florida.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

coolbluestreak said:


> So a "lifetime license" is only a lifetime license for as long as you live in alabama, that wouldn't really make it a "lifetime license" then right?


Valid for life. Doesn't matter if you live Japan.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

http://www.outdooralabama.com/images/file/2013-13 WFF/Lifetime Res Manual 7-12.pdf


Here are the options and prices.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Some clerks will also check to see that you've paid some state tax too when you "move"


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Florida already has a high non-resident fishing license. I believe it is around $40-50 for saltwater. Also Florida has a non-resident hunting license for about $150-152. If you come to FL to hunt for 10 days it is around $50. For Alabama, the last time I checked it was around $180 for a 10 day non-resident license and approximately $130 for a 3 day license. What needs to change is there should be some level of reciprocity for neighboring states so that the fees are not so terribly high for these short trips. Georgia and Florida used to have a system of reciprocity for those counties on either side of the border. They stopped that several years ago. Not sure if the water issue between Florida and Georgia had anything to do with it but it seems the change in reciprocity occurred about the time the "water war" got going good.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

TatSoul said:


> So the lic expires aug 31.im paying 287 for non resident to hunt spring turkey than they make u buy another one after aug 31 to deer hunt.this is some straight up bs.


There are a lot of states that end the lic. just like this. LA is one rite of the top of my head.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You could just go all Gary Finch and hunt without one.


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

Take the risk and put the money up. In 30 years you will be money ahead I promise. I been hunting Alabama for 25 years and have never been Checked deer hunting. I am a resident and hunt private land but never been checked.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> You could just go all Gary Finch and hunt without one.


Bahahahaha!!!
I like your sense of humor JoeZ. I think Finch would giggle at that a little also!


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Alabama"s out of State license is an all game license if I'm not mistaken. If you're an out of stater hunting in Florida then I believe you have to pay $152 + $5 to hunt deer with a rifle. Then add the $5 archery stamp cost, the $5 mz stamp and the $125 for out of state turkey stamps. Also in Alabama a non resident pays $16 for a WMA license and in Florida a non resident pays $26 but in Bama you can only kill three bucks. 

Do your math and see what the better deal is. If you can't tell I'm a Florida reident who hunts in Bama.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

you got to pay to play, Im a MS resident, but have purchased Alabama, Florida and Louisiana nonresident in the past, this year its looking like I'll be getting Alabama, Florida and Missisippi x2 considering the wife will be hunting with me.


----------



## VOLMAN (Sep 3, 2009)

I wish Florida would charge some outlandish fee for something to Al residents. I think they should at least base a discount on how many previous years that you've purchased non res licenses


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

VOLMAN said:


> I wish Florida would charge some outlandish fee for something to Al residents. I think they should at least base a discount on how many previous years that you've purchased non res licenses


About the only thing, hunting wise, that Florida has to offer a non-res at a high price would be a Turkey tag...I'm sure someone wanting to complete a slam would pay more than the $125 currently being asked to get it done....


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL!!!! Sounds like some people didn't get enough love as a baby. Simple...don't want to pay it...don't come hunt. If someone doesn't want to pay what Florida's fishing license costs...then don't come fish. Take you money and invest in Florida land. Plant and manage and quit using the excuse that "it's a good deer for Florida" to whack some of the bucks you kill. If it's just for meat then why would you even bother going out of state to hunt? Use the money to go out west to hunt. Sheesh.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

skullworks said:


> LOL!!!! Sounds like some people didn't get enough love as a baby. Simple...don't want to pay it...don't come hunt. If someone doesn't want to pay what Florida's fishing license costs...then don't come fish. Take you money and invest in Florida land. Plant and manage and quit using the excuse that "it's a good deer for Florida" to whack some of the bucks you kill. If it's just for meat then why would you even bother going out of state to hunt? Use the money to go out west to hunt. Sheesh.


good lord man ease off the sauce.I was just making a point that in florida your license is good for the 365 days from when you buy it.It sucks im bringing a shit load of cashflow to your beloved state and i have to pay almost 600 dollars to basically hunt within a years time.You dont even make a valid point.The cost does not bother me.The fact i have to buy 2 licenses in a year is a joke,.You completely lost me right after Plant and manage.Have no clue where your going with that or what that came from.Have you looked at a deer density map for below I 10 along the coast.Didnt think so.And who the hell wants to get on a airplane everytime they wanna go hunt.Anywho the whole license thing sucks.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

....


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

delta dooler said:


> I dont really see whats the bitchins about, your 1st year you gonna have to buy 2 licsense if you are wanting to turkey hunt, after this year 1 licsense will carry you through all seasons.....


Damn........guess i need to spell it out for the slow folks.i would like to purchase a hunting lic today that will last me till tommorrow of next year.thats the way most normal brained states do it.i might not live to hunt next year tyrkey season.i may not even be on this lease next turkey season.but if i purchased a lic today i could hunt spring turkey and all of this coming deer season for 285 dollars.holy crap that would just make to much sense.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

They dont even pro rate the license.I just think 600 dollars for a year and half of lic is excessive.Im not making any purchases in the state of alabama because of this.All the supplies and gas i need i will buy before i leave.Ill go ahead and give them the 600 but thats all there gonna get.I dont care if i get a flat tire ill call my wife in florida to bring me another one.Only thing im bringing out of that state is dead animals.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

...


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

....


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

delta dooler said:


> Noooo, you dont need to spell it out for us slow folks.
> 
> After reading a bunch of your post, it appears that everything is related to griping how much it cost for you to hunt, maybe you should find another hobby that doesnt give you so much heartburn......


Glad you could figure out the elementary part of it..
I just dropped 9000 on a hunting lease and didnt even bat an eye.do you really think i care about the cost of hunting.Its expensive and i know that.But what Alabama is doing is just straight up greed.Its a way they know they can get more money from people.Hunting should be a resource that belongs to everyone.I bet if George Washington was still alive he would throw up if he knew they was charging someone a weeks income to hunt on property they lease or owned.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

After August, you will only have to buy one license. They switched to this one expiration date for one reason, money. I'm a resident and don't like it, but what can I do? Pay it or don't hunt. It's awesome that a lot of you guys think us Alabama residents got together and said, let's break one off in non res hunters. Didn't happen that way, so why do you want your states to break one off in us? Once again, direct your anger at the right people.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Actually I think you will find Florida is the exception rather than the rule. MS/AL/LA and I think GA have a particular date when the annual license expires and it is related to their fiscal year and not when the license was purchased, has a lot more to do with cash flow and budgets than it does with greed. IMO

In the some western states the license is just for a particular "hunt" might only be 10 days or so and unless things have gone way down in price (unlikely) it will cost a lot more than any of the southern states, plus you may have to get drawn for it. 

Seems like you assumed everybody else was like Florida and had a license that was good for a year from purchase. You shoulda checked.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Valid for life. Doesn't matter if you live Japan.


Good to know...as I was told by an Officer a few years ago that it was only valid if you still resided in the state.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

kentucky and indiana lic endeds before turkey season so if you hunt fall deer and then spring turkey you have to buy 2 lics............tony


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

skullworks said:


> Take you money and invest in Florida land. Plant and manage and quit using the excuse that "it's a good deer for Florida" to whack some of the bucks you kill. If it's just for meat then why would you even bother going out of state to hunt? Use the money to go out west to hunt. Sheesh.


Man you are spot on with this. I've been thinking the same thing. I've read so many posts on here where people have complained about the "number of doe" on some of the public lands and then some of these same people post these pics of these spikes they kill and then can't figure out why the hunting is so out of whack in these areas. 

As for the individual that paid $9000 for a lease and didn't bat an eye...why then complain about the cost of a license? It really doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. The cost of license seems to be a drop in the bucket compared to the cost of a lease, travel, etc. 

Furthermore, I am amazed at all the discussion on here about what Alabama does or does not do regarding their natural resource management yet this is a fishing/hunting forum based out of Florida. Yeah it's great that you can afford to purchase a lease or private property in a neighboring state with higher quality deer and the habitat to support them but it really offers nothing to the community here on this forum or the hunting opportunties/experiences here in provided here in Florida.


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

nastukey said:


> Man you are spot on with this. I've been thinking the same thing. I've read so many posts on here where people have complained about the "number of doe" on some of the public lands and then some of these same people post these pics of these spikes they kill and then can't figure out why the hunting is so out of whack in these areas.


:thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

nastukey said:


> Furthermore, I am amazed at all the discussion on here about what Alabama does or does not do regarding their natural resource management yet this is a fishing/hunting forum based out of Florida. Yeah it's great that you can afford to purchase a lease or private property in a neighboring state with higher quality deer and the habitat to support them but it really offers nothing to the community here on this forum or the hunting opportunties/experiences here in provided here in Florida.


That's kinda a head scratching comment as there are tons of members on the forum from La, Ms, Al and Ga. That's kinda the nice thing about this forum is it has grown to the point where it's not just FL. And I guess if you want to get technical about maybe we shouldn't allow members to post fishing reports outside of Pensacola or any hunting reports as all since this is the Pensacola Fishing Forum? And I have to disagree with you 100000% on how posting about other states does nothing for this community/forum. It does everything for this forum. Just my worthless 2 cents.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

archer-1 said:


> Good to know...as I was told by an Officer a few years ago that it was only valid if you still resided in the state.


If I have a lifetime license and move out-of-state, is that license still good? 
Yes, it is valid for the lifetime of the individual.

http://www.eregulations.com/alabama/frequently-asked-questions/


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

TatSoul said:


> Glad you could figure out the elementary part of it..
> I just dropped 9000 on a hunting lease and didnt even bat an eye.do you really think i care about the cost of hunting.Its expensive and i know that.But what Alabama is doing is just straight up greed.Its a way they know they can get more money from people.Hunting should be a resource that belongs to everyone.I bet if George Washington was still alive he would throw up if he knew they was charging someone a weeks income to hunt on property they lease or owned.


If you don't want to pay for the license just let me pay you for the Turkey rights since I already hunt right down the road. Better than that I'll pay for your hunting license and we'll both hunt it. What You think??


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Tat wasnt even complaining about the cost or having to pay the price for an AL lisence. I think most of you are totally missing what he was originally saying. He was merily pointing out that AL doesnt/didnt have a year-from-purchase lisence, and would have to pay DOUBLE to hunt for a FULL YEAR., compared to here in FL. He was just saying he didnt agree to it, not that he shouldnt/wouldnt pay it, it just doesnt seem fair. Why dont you people take time to read and understand instead of acting like a bunch of uneducated [email protected]$$es and totally derailing this thread. I cant believe it even got this far. Heaven for bid somebody voices their opinion on here, seems to ignite a worthless battle. Im a damn yankee, and even I could understand where he was coming from. He wasnt blasting AL residents, or anybody for that matter. But as always, people act like a bunch of morons and want to start bashing this guy or that guy, this state is better, blah blah blah. Get off your high horses AL. And just to kick the hornets nest for the heck of it, IMO, AL sucks anyways and I wouldnt put a cent into that state. Hence the reason this damn yankee lives in FL.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

nastukey said:


> people post these pics of these spikes they kill and then can't figure out why the hunting is so out of whack in these areas.


I will agree with this


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Tat wasnt even complaining about the cost or having to pay the price for an AL lisence. I think most of you are totally missing what he was originally saying. He was merily pointing out that AL doesnt/didnt have a year-from-purchase lisence, and would have to pay DOUBLE to hunt for a FULL YEAR., compared to here in FL. He was just saying he didnt agree to it, not that he shouldnt/wouldnt pay it, it just doesnt seem fair. Why dont you people take time to read and understand instead of acting like a bunch of uneducated [email protected]$$es and totally derailing this thread. I cant believe it even got this far. Heaven for bid somebody voices their opinion on here, seems to ignite a worthless battle. Im a damn yankee, and even I could understand where he was coming from. He wasnt blasting AL residents, or anybody for that matter. But as always, people act like a bunch of morons and want to start bashing this guy or that guy, this state is better, blah blah blah. Get off your high horses AL. And just to kick the hornets nest for the heck of it, IMO, AL sucks anyways and I wouldnt put a cent into that state. Hence the reason this damn yankee lives in FL.


Hunting and fishing aint the same sport. You can fish year round but the hunting seasons start and end the same each year in Alabama. They start the license before the first season and it expires before that same time next year. All the seasons are covered. Nobody is begging somebody to hunt in Alabama!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> He was merily pointing out that AL doesnt/didnt have a year-from-purchase lisence, and would have to pay DOUBLE to hunt for a FULL YEAR., compared to here in FL. He was just saying he didnt agree to it, not that he shouldnt/wouldnt pay it, it just doesnt seem fair. Why dont you people take time to read and understand instead of acting like a bunch of uneducated [email protected]$$es and totally derailing this thread.


He only has to pay double for the first year. Not because the state is out to get him specifically, but because he decided to start turkey hunting at the time he did in the state of AL.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Alabama has an annual license it is based on their fiscal year not when an individual buys the license. Buy it in August and its good for a year -- deer, turkey, etc -- Buy it in March well it is good till August. Most states are like that.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

....


----------



## tracy9597 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Alabama License*

It's ridiculous. That's why I left that state and became a resident of Florida. Who has state tax anymore anyway? Oh yea, Alabama! Reasons to say yes to the lottery...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

tracy9597 said:


> It's ridiculous. That's why I left that state and became a resident of Florida. Who has state tax anymore anyway? Oh yea, Alabama! Reasons to say yes to the lottery...


You left the state because of a license fee for a voluntary sport? Quit exaggerating.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

MrFish said:


> You left the state because of a license fee for a voluntary sport? Quit exaggerating.


lol, im out of this. Too many highly educated Floridians in this thread for a dumb azz from Mississippi to comprehend...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

tracy9597 said:


> Who has state tax anymore anyway? Oh yea, Alabama! Reasons to say yes to the lottery...


UMMM Florida is one of only 7 states that don't have it so I'm guessing everyone. But good point.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

tracy9597 said:


> It's ridiculous. That's why I left that state and became a resident of Florida. Who has state tax anymore anyway? Oh yea, Alabama! Reasons to say yes to the lottery...


 
And Pennsylvania.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

sbarrow said:


> If you don't want to pay for the license just let me pay you for the Turkey rights since I already hunt right down the road. Better than that I'll pay for your hunting license and we'll both hunt it. What You think??


I might actually go ahead and do that.Im not an experienced turkey hunter so it would probably be best to hunt with someone who knows how  its done.spring turkey falls in line with my busiest season at work so it be hard for me to get much time off anyway.I know this lease is loaded with turkeys.I see em every time i go there.heres a couple pics i took with camera phone lol and 1 trail cam pic.have several.over a course of 3 days


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

TatSoul said:


> So the lic expires aug 31.im paying 287 for non resident to hunt spring turkey than they make u buy another one after aug 31 to deer hunt.this is some straight up bs.


Not to rub salt, but I bought my life time license for $200.00 I think 20 years ago when I moved out of Bama. Best 200 I ever spent.


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Deer season must be over


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Contender said:


> Alabama has an annual license it is based on their fiscal year not when an individual buys the license. Buy it in August and its good for a year -- deer, turkey, etc -- Buy it in March well it is good till August. Most states are like that.


This is the point the OP is missing...


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I know people that have paid a resident's bills in their names for 6 months, bought the lifetime license, and then "moved."


 Is that not stealing.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

twodown said:


> Is that not stealing.


Could be! It's not something I would ever do or condone, just saying I know people that have in order to get the lifetime instate license.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

You only have to be a resident for 90 days to get the license. Establish residency, buy the license, then go back to Florida. Easy Peezy


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

twodown said:


> Is that not stealing.


HA! $275 a year for an out of state license is stealing!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Gump said:


> You only have to be a resident for 90 days to get the license. Establish residency, buy the license, then go back to Florida. Easy Peezy


Famous words of many a convicted man!

Beware of crossing over from simply a hunting violation to a more serious criminal offense. False statement, fraud etc.


----------



## RobertD (Mar 9, 2011)

*Not EXACTLY*



OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Tat wasnt even complaining about the cost or having to pay the price for an AL lisence. I think most of you are totally missing what he was originally saying. He was merily pointing out that AL doesnt/didnt have a year-from-purchase lisence, and would have to pay DOUBLE to hunt for a FULL YEAR., compared to here in FL. He was just saying he didnt agree to it, not that he shouldnt/wouldnt pay it, it just doesnt seem fair. Why dont you people take time to read and understand instead of acting like a bunch of uneducated [email protected]$$es and totally derailing this thread. I cant believe it even got this far. Heaven for bid somebody voices their opinion on here, seems to ignite a worthless battle. Im a damn yankee, and even I could understand where he was coming from. He wasnt blasting AL residents, or anybody for that matter. But as always, people act like a bunch of morons and want to start bashing this guy or that guy, this state is better, blah blah blah. Get off your high horses AL. And just to kick the hornets nest for the heck of it, IMO, AL sucks anyways and I wouldnt put a cent into that state. Hence the reason this damn yankee lives in FL.


Here's my best guess of the situation. Tatsoul just picked up this lease (Rayonier I'm guessing). MOST Alabama leases run June to May. Since he got this one now he's probably getting this years turkey season free. Unfortunately he can't get the same deal from the AL DCNR. 

Here's the point most people are missing (TS too I think), if he COULD buy a year from issuance license now he'd still have to get another one this time next year and again the year after, on and on. The way AL does it, you get Deer and Turkey season in one years license, but in that order. The way TS would like to do it, he would still get both, just in the reverse order. It would still bite him down the road at the other end of the lease, when his year to year license would run out before his lease would and he'd have to buy another year to turkey hunt. 

TS just take your neighbor up on him buying your license and taking you hunting. That's a win-win. Btw we need to have a PFF get together next deer season in Selmalia for all the forum members who hunt up that way.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

RobertD said:


> Here's my best guess of the situation. Tatsoul just picked up this lease (Rayonier I'm guessing). MOST Alabama leases run June to May. Since he got this one now he's probably getting this years turkey season free. Unfortunately he can't get the same deal from the AL DCNR.
> 
> Here's the point most people are missing (TS too I think), if he COULD buy a year from issuance license now he'd still have to get another one this time next year and again the year after, on and on. The way AL does it, you get Deer and Turkey season in one years license, but in that order. The way TS would like to do it, he would still get both, just in the reverse order. It would still bite him down the road at the other end of the lease, when his year to year license would run out before his lease would and he'd have to buy another year to turkey hunt.
> 
> TS just take your neighbor up on him buying your license and taking you hunting. That's a win-win. Btw we need to have a PFF get together next deer season in Selmalia for all the forum members who hunt up that way.


best put so far


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

If I own property in Alabama, and pay a mortgage in the state, I don't think it is a problem. 



Outside9 said:


> Famous words of many a convicted man!
> 
> Beware of crossing over from simply a hunting violation to a more serious criminal offense. False statement, fraud etc.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

also seems like leasing that much property in the state would make me a duel resident since im the lease holder and will spend a fortune there on gas food and supplies


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

TatSoul said:


> also seems like leasing that much property in the state would make me a duel resident since im the lease holder and will spend a fortune there on gas food and supplies


Now it's coming off as you are entitled which you're not, I'm sure if you want to move there the State would love to collect the income tax from you. I spend a ton on money in AL and lease land and can't even begin to see that. Hell I even rent a house in AL. I was fortunate to live there for a couple years due to work and made it a point to buy my lifetime license. JMHO.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Y'all do know its over $300 for a non resident to come to Florida just to turkey hunt right? We have Osceolas that everybody wants to kill if you are a turkey hunter. Hell, it was $57 for me just to hunt turkeys in Florida.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

wareagle22 said:


> Y'all do know its over $300 for a non resident to come to Florida just to turkey hunt right? We have Osceolas that everybody wants to kill if you are a turkey hunter. Hell, it was $57 for me just to hunt turkeys in Florida.


....


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

wareagle22 said:


> Y'all do know its over $300 for a non resident to come to Florida just to turkey hunt right? We have Osceolas that everybody wants to kill if you are a turkey hunter. Hell, it was $57 for me just to hunt turkeys in Florida.


Got it now...


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Non resident turkey is $100


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

License, turkey stamp, and management area permit. My brother just bought the 10 day for the south Florida hunt we went on and it was right at $300 total

10 day trip- $46.50. $151.50 full yr
WMA permit- $126.00
Turkey permit- $125.00

So it's actually $402 if you hunt the entire turkey season in Florida.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

wareagle22 said:


> License, turkey stamp, and management area permit. My brother just bought the 10 day for the south Florida hunt we went on and it was right at $300 total
> 
> 10 day trip- $46.50. $151.50 full yr
> WMA permit- $126.00
> ...


at least you would be able to hunt next years deer season with it if you got the year license and not have to spend another 400 dollars


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

It would still cost an Alabama resident more to deer and turkey hunt in Florida on a year to year basis than a Florida resident hunting in Alabama.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's you an example, if you live in Florida and are going to hunt Blue Springs WMA in Wing, AL for the 2013-2014 season, your non-resident hunting license is $287.45 and the WMA permit is $16.70 for a total of $304.15. 

If you live in Alabama and are going to hunt in Blackwater for the 2013-2014 season, your non-resident license is $151.50, the WMA permit is $126.00, the non-resident turkey permit is $125.00, the deer permit is $5, the archery permit is $5, and the muzzleloader permit is $5 for a total of $417.50. 

Both examples would enable you to hunt a full season in both states and hunt the same animals with the same equipment. Now, does the Alabama license seem like a joke?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

So you go and lease a few acres, spend a kabillion dollars - by you're own account - and THEN you look into the license regulations?

Hmmm.


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

deleted


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Slamdancer said:


> A lifetime Alabama Hunting License is only valid if you are a current resident. You are hunting illegally if you live out of state & only have the lifetime license. You need to quit stealing from the State of Alabama, and buy the proper license.



Not true.

If you are a legal Alabama resident and purchase a lifetime license, it's good for life - not until you move - hence the lifetime part of the title. 

Still kicking myself for not buying one when I was in school.


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

I have an email out to the Dept of Conservation for a definitive answer.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Splittine said:


> If I have a lifetime license and move out-of-state, is that license still good?
> Yes, it is valid for the lifetime of the individual.
> 
> http://www.eregulations.com/alabama/frequently-asked-questions/


Since this came up again, thought I'd move this up.

It is #7 in the list and states that the lifetime license is valid even if you move out of state. Pretty definitive.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Slamdancer said:


> A lifetime Alabama Hunting License is only valid if you are a current resident. You are hunting illegally if you live out of state & only have the lifetime license. You need to quit stealing from the State of Alabama, and buy the proper license.


You are 100% Wrong. Read the link I posted. But thanks for calling me a thief. Classy.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Classy.




Chase,
You know you can't count on them damn Alabama fans for that. Pssh. They'll never learn.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> You are 100% Wrong. Read the link I posted. But thanks for calling me a thief. Classy.


Agreed. I talked with the DNR before buying mine in 2003 and they confirmed it is good for your lifetime. Btw I own land, pay property tax, light bill, water bill, groceries, and fuel in the state of AL. The only theif in this situation is the State of AL charging out of state folks $300 for a hunting license while their own citizens pay $26 for the same resource...Who's the theif again? My FL license cost me around $70 and I don't even hunt manangement areas.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

JoeZ said:


> So you go and lease a few acres, spend a kabillion dollars - by you're own account - and THEN you look into the license regulations?
> 
> Hmmm.


i knew alabama had a licensing procedure but no,a couple hundred dollars is not going to be my determining factor if i get a lease or not.It was just something i observed after the fact and thought it was a bit steep.No biggie.Ill get a 400 dollar piece of shit trailer to rent and get the lights cut on and use it as a camp
Another thing i observed when looking at leases in alabama was a crap load of deer.at 14 dollars an acre(what im paying vs 5.50)I would hope its a little step up from florida timber property.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Agreed. I talked with the DNR before buying mine in 2003 and they confirmed it is good for your lifetime. Btw I own land, pay property tax, light bill, water bill, groceries, and fuel in the state of AL. The only theif in this situation is the State of AL charging out of state folks $300 for a hunting license while their own citizens pay $26 for the same resource...Who's the theif again? My FL license cost me around $70 and I don't even hunt manangement areas.


Do you pay 5% of your income to the state of Alabama like the residents do in state income tax? Well, I do, even though I am a Florida resident who works in Alabama. Florida charges out of state folks over $400 to hunt here where we hunt for $70. The $70 that we pay is what's asinine.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Agreed. I talked with the DNR before buying mine in 2003 and they confirmed it is good for your lifetime. Btw I own land, pay property tax, light bill, water bill, groceries, and fuel in the state of AL. The only theif in this situation is the State of AL charging out of state folks $300 for a hunting license while their own citizens pay $26 for the same resource...Who's the theif again? My FL license cost me around $70 and I don't even hunt manangement areas.


Do you pay 5% of your income to the state of Alabama like the residents do in state income tax? Well, I do, even though I am a Florida resident who works in Alabama. Florida charges out of state folks over $400 to hunt here where we hunt for $70. The $70 that we pay is what's asinine. And yes, I pay a shitload of money to hunt in Alabama and until the hunting in Florida is comparable I will continue to do so.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Slamdancer said:


> A lifetime Alabama Hunting License is only valid if you are a current resident. You are hunting illegally if you live out of state & only have the lifetime license. You need to quit stealing from the State of Alabama, and buy the proper license.


 
Wrong, I grew up in Alabama and before I left the state 20 plus years ago I checked into this. I was able to buy a lifetime hunting license and even though I left the state that license is still good. I made calls to the proper office before I purchased.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

wareagle22 said:


> Do you pay 5% of your income to the state of Alabama like the residents do in state income tax? Well, I do, even though I am a Florida resident who works in Alabama. Florida charges out of state folks over $400 to hunt here where we hunt for $70. The $70 that we pay is what's asinine. And yes, I pay a shitload of money to hunt in Alabama and until the hunting in Florida is comparable I will continue to do so.


No, but my property tax in FL is a about 25x more than my property tax in AL and I own about 25x more land in AL than I do in FL. Just because we don't pay income tax doesn't mean we aren't getting hit in FL. Unfortunately your getting the double wammy.
That $70 is also why we have a way better fish and game dept than AL even thought about having. Being 70%+ of their G&F revenue comes from out of state huntig license their budget is a lot smaller. They put all the weight on their neighbors backs. I'm not complaing about the $70, glad to pay it. Game and Fish in AL is a joke. Look at all the people that talk about baitig and post deer cam pics of deer with their head in a pile of corn on this forum alone. Not to mention every mom and pop shop and every walmart throughout the whole state sales corn. The only way your going to get caught is if someone complains enough and they have to come check you. I haven't been checked in 25years of hunting in AL. I've only seen the gw a couple times here and there. Here in FL I've been check countless times. It's all good though, glad they do what they do.


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

My apologizes, the DNR confirmed once you have it you are good to go forever. Contradicts the drivers license rule, but good to know.


----------

